

Did Hacker News just gain image emoticons? - Samuel_Michon

In Mobile Safari on iOS 6, a reply to one of my comments contains a graphical emoticon, where it didn’t a couple of hours a go: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5867697<p>Does anyone else see this? (Please mention browser+version and OS)
======
jathu
I believe those are emoji emoticons. The reason you see them is because you
are on iPhone. I'm on Chrome on Windows 8 and I only see a square 😓.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
I usually use Chrome on OS X, where I didn’t see the emoticon. I was reviewing
the replies to my comments on my iPhone when I noticed it, and I’m delighted.
Another thing to thank the Japanese for.

------
mooism2
I see a 😓 (which is Unicode, not a graphic).

(Firefox 21.0, Ubuntu Precise 12.04.)

